# June Trout Fishing Below Par!



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

I have to say that after a great March, outstanding April, and a good May, June sucked in West bay! Part of it obviously was the SSW & SW wind for several weeks, but numbers of trout just disappeared. I had some single 4#-6# fish, but not many and a spotty topwater bite too. It can only get better.....


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Kenny,

I will have to agree with you on this, but the trout for me at least have moved deeper and are not as finicky as in years past,(bait wise) usually the live bait fisherman give me hell in my locations , but this year I have been consistent.


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

worst spring I can recall in the surf. and I fished a lot of pretty green water...better days ahead...


----------

